# Steve is not sure about this haircut



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I got a little aggressive with my clippers today. We are trying out a new look. I won't show you the bald spots on his chest. Steve says, "Not cool, Mom! NOT COOL!" Can you believe these are all the same dog?

Today post haircut
















Here's an old pic of him as a fluffy explosion








And as a shaggy man - I think this is my favorite look for him


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Celeta, Steve looks adorable. I am sure he is comfortable without all the hair. I agree that the last pic of the shaggy look is the best. As we know the hair grows back fast. Good job grooming. :thumbsup:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Steve looks great! You did a great job on his clip


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Steeeeeeve!!! You da man! I love your shaggy look, but that first picture almost looks, gasp, dignified! Don't you go gettin' fAAncy on me! 

What a handsome kissable bugger you are.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Steeeeeeve!!! You da man! I love your shaggy look, but that first picture almost looks, gasp, dignified! Don't you go gettin' fAAncy on me!
> 
> What a handsome kissable bugger you are.


I know, we do NOT want that do we! It's a fine line between looking shaggy and unkempt though. But I had to try this look out! He does look so cute, but TOTALLY different! That's the nice thing about hair, it grows back!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Celeta - I think the haircut looks...as Goldilocks and the Three Bears goes...JUST RIGHT!! It's short but not too short and he looks so handsome. Of course he has a real hard time lookin' bad. He just can't help himself since he's a hunk a hunk a burnin' cuteness. :wub::wub:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I am a fan of the latest cut


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Gosh, Celeta, that is a very charming cut. His face looks really cute. I love it, and I love Steve. Ray looks very much like Steve. I find that it takes some getting used to with every new do. If I had two live-in groomers I would keep Ray in full coat, but it is too much for me to keep up with.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Steve looks very dignified in his new cut!!! I love it, but I love "All the Faces " of Steve!!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh heart be still! :wub: Celeta, you did a great job with his cut! He looks so svelte with the new 'do. The fluffy explosion pic made me LOL. It's like a before and after ad of "how to lose ten pounds in one day." I love his shaggy look the best if I absolutely had to pick a favorite style... But I thinks he looks fab in his new 'do . :wub:


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

what a difference, he's so much smaller now, and he looks great too.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I love it, he looks adorable!!


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

You sure that's not two different doggies? lol What a range of looks they can have. I also love the full coat, but the scruffy look is great too and so is the short cut. You pretty much have to have 3 or 4 of them to get all the looks you'd like to have. I'd love to see Louie in a full coat but I agree it would require having a couple groomers on staff!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Steve, you are a handsome dude! Love the haircut!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I like the new haircut....I think it fits him and looks very wearable and comfy.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Tessa thinks he looks, well . . . Hunkie!!! He is adorable!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Steve!! I love your new look :wub: :tender: and I also love your shaggy look too!! :wub: you are one styling guy either way!! :hugging: to sweet boy!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I think he looks adorable...you did a great job!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I LOVE Steve's new cut!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Stevie -- you look adorable and I love your new haircut!!!


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Steve looks very dignified in his new cut!!! I love it, but I love "All the Faces " of Steve!!!!


 I agree Steve looks great he has adjusted so well with you. You can see the happiness in his eyes.


----------

